# RAF bomber stream



## Erich (Oct 4, 2005)

there was a thread not sure if on the ww2 general which was asking about the possibility if the RAF night heavies flew in a bomber stream or not. this from a German doc in 1943 and their impressions of Heavies and Mossies in flight during a raaid over the Reich. Just found this hiding in the data files..... hope this is understandable and of course there were variations to this theme

E ~


----------



## Glider (Oct 4, 2005)

Erich. There was a discussion on this and I thank you for the note. Interesting, I was expecting an English paper but this was presumably for the German defences.
Have to feel sorry for the low stream, I was expecting them to be Sterlings.
Thanks again


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2005)

Interesting stuff Erich. I wouldn't have want to be in the lower stream either not too tempting especially as you would be the second stream though after the first a alerted the defences.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2005)

Interesting stuff Erich. I wouldn't have want to be in the lower stream either not too tempting especially as you would be the second stream though after the first a alerted the defences.


----------



## Erich (Oct 4, 2005)

I can only say this would be associated with German flak defences as well as single engine Wilde Sau and twin engine Tame Sau with radar fighters/ observations. conclusion ? the stream if you will would be miles and miles long and of course not just one target attacked but in addition several bogus detering targets to draw the effective German night fighter forces away from the true one.


----------



## Glider (Oct 4, 2005)

Its my belief that a stream as indicated on this is for one target. There would be different raids for alternative targets. 
These were often flown by Mossies chucking out window to draw the Germans up. The benefit of this was that the Germans, even if they twigged what was going on couldn't ignore them as the Mossies had a target and each of course carried up to 4,000lb of bombs.


----------

